# TESTING 1 2 3



## Morpheus uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you c these images?


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, I can "c" them. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Orin (Oct 2, 2007)

I can see them too.


----------



## Ian (Oct 2, 2007)

I can see them yea, nice photos to


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 2, 2007)

Ian said:


> I can see them yea, nice photos to


What photos? (just kiddin')

Hey, is that a _Sipyloidea_ or what?

Peter


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Thx all, and yep its a pink wing


----------



## Deutschherper (Oct 2, 2007)

I can see them. Nice.


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I can see them.  

Sorry for my ignorance, but is that a mantid? Or a stick insect?


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 3, 2007)

Tis a stick insect


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks! ^_^ ;


----------



## chrisboy101 (Oct 3, 2007)

i had indian stick insects :lol:


----------

